# Looking for small square bales of hay and straw!



## kadylouise (22 March 2018)

Desperately looking for someone who can deliver small square bales of hay and straw to the stockport area would be a regular customer. I can't use haylage as I have minis and its too rich for them.

Thanks


----------



## Ruftysdad (23 March 2018)

Have you tried Shentons Farm Supplies at Handforth?


----------



## kadylouise (24 March 2018)

Yes but looking for 15 bales of each and shentons prices are too high thanks anyway &#55357;&#56842;


----------

